# Jig for cutting round stock.



## Derek Willis. (29 Jun 2009)

I made this for cutting the Yo-Yo halves, quite invaluable as it holds the timber and stops it moving and snatching.


----------



## Travis (4 Jul 2009)

Hi Derek

Looks like that would work nicely.  
I have one simular that I use for drilling using the Drill Press.(pilar drill?).

Travis


----------

